# phenom X3 2.1ghz.



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

i love playing source engine game and i found out i lag like crap when playing a server with 32 bots.. source is a cpu dominant game and currently i am using a 6000+ , and i was wondering if getting a  3 core phenom will boost it up.. FPS wise.

and i would like to overclock it a bit too.


----------



## hat (Jul 12, 2008)

A 3.3GHz A64x2 shoulnd be enough to handle it? :/
I sense a deeper problem.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 12, 2008)

You're PC should blitz any source based game. My system with a 3870 does, it gets 100-200fps.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

hat said:


> A 3.3GHz A64x2 shoulnd be enough to handle it? :/
> I sense a deeper problem.



you think? sigh... i dont know what could be the problem..

I'm not asking for  a comp that can max out crysis just a comp that can max out on css with not 1 bit of lag..


this is what im thinking of..

an m2 mobo    --(change)-->   asus m2a-vm
6000+processor  --(change)-->  8450phenom
REST SAME.



nova.. what do you think is causing this problem?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> i love playing source engine game and i found out i lag like crap when playing a server with 32 bots.. source is a cpu dominant game and currently i am using a 6000+ , and i was wondering if getting a  3 core phenom will boost it up.. FPS wise.
> 
> and i would like to overclock it a bit too.



What internet connection have you got? Type/speed?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> What internet connection have you got? Type/speed?



i said with bots.. i dont think thats a internet problem and i got good cable..


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> i said with bots.. i dont think thats a internet problem and i got good cable..



oh okay, thought you meant 32 bots as in 32 other players. That seems weird then.
Do you clean out your old drivers and keep them upto date with new ones?

Got enough spare HDD space?

i spose 32 bots is quite a few though. has anyone else got a similar system that can try 32 bots?


----------



## ASharp (Jul 12, 2008)

If you do upgrade to Phenom, I recommend you get an AM2+ motherboard to take full advantage of it as opposed to the M2A-VM which is just a normal AM2 motherboard.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> oh okay, thought you meant 32 bots as in 32 other players. That seems weird then.
> Do you clean out your old drivers and keep them upto date with new ones?
> 
> Got enough spare HDD space?
> ...



same with 32 ppl lol in a server.. miy ping is not an issue i got high speed cable

i just un did my cpu overclock and i seem to have gained some fps in the stress test.. but i still get around 40-50 with alot of players.. averaging around 50 and 40 when looking far places/alot of activity going on.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

ASharp said:


> If you do upgrade to Phenom, I recommend you get an AM2+ motherboard to take full advantage of it as opposed to the M2A-VM which is just a normal AM2 motherboard.



Agreed, the difference between my 570i and 750a boards is night and day with my 9550.
However! Two 3+Ghz cores should be plenty. I doubt CSS would even touch the third core.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sorry to double post, but now that I think of it me and my two best friends lan up about once a month for BF2 and we will have us three vs 32 bots and we never have any lag, and the system with the lowest CPU is a 3000+ that's not overclocked(AND HE STILL HOSTS!). In fact the only time we ever had a problem with lag was when he would host a game with 32 bots on his old system (P4 2.88ghz HT) On my screen the bots would just appear out of thin air! I would never see them coming!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 12, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> same with 32 ppl lol in a server.. miy ping is not an issue i got high speed cable
> 
> i just un did my cpu overclock and i seem to have gained some fps in the stress test.. but i still get around 40-50 with alot of players.. averaging around 50 and 40 when looking far places/alot of activity going on.



Are there any power saving features turned on in the bios. I remember on my old mobo, that with C1E enabled, the CPU performed worse OC'd than on stock!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Jul 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Agreed, the difference between my 570i and 750a boards is night and day with my 9550.
> However! Two 3+Ghz cores should be plenty. I doubt CSS would even touch the third core.



Let alone the second one. 

Maybe depending on screen size and what all is enabled, the more objects on a screen that has to be rendered the more lag it produces? Kinda like Supreme commander. The more units you have, the more CPU it eats. 

Have you tried doing a disk cleanup on the hard drive? A disk defrag? 

Maybe its a server issue? Is it like that in all CSS servers?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Maybe its a server issue? Is it like that in all CSS servers?



I think he means over LAN.

I've never really been a big fan of CSS, does it have an external server program? Most FPS games I know of do, maybe try using that and setting the affinity of it to core 0 and the actaul game's affinity to core 1.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

i formatted the disk.. and yes it is slower when over clocked..

does anyone have similar set up that can help me overclokc?

now its 3.4ghz 6000+ (242 X 14 1.375 volt)


it jus c rashed at 11 X 280 so i cleared cmos.. its obvious that i have little knowledge on overclocking D:


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

If it's slower when overclocked it's because it's really unstable. back your clocks off or give it .025v to give it some stability.
I really do recommend trying the independent server program though, because if you're hosting in game it's probably trying to thread it over one core.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

how far can my volts go.. i dont wanna blow it up..


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

Depends on your cooler and the temps under load. I'd say 1.5v or 60*C, whichever you hit first.
Seriously though, before you go on an OCing rampage (as fun as it is) check and make sure there isn't an app to run the server outside of the game though, that will help you loads.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 12, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Depends on your cooler and the temps under load. I'd say 1.5v or 60*C, whichever you hit first.
> Seriously though, before you go on an OCing rampage (as fun as it is) check and make sure there isn't an app to run the server outside of the game though, that will help you loads.



im not really sure what you mean by that.


you mean 60C on idle? ive overclocked it to 3.2 and it stays 40/30s on idle... AUX gets REAL high though


whats the name fo that coole ron ur sig?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 12, 2008)

Check your start menu for a program That will be called "independent server" or something along those lines, if you don't see one, check your program files, if you STILL don't find something like that, then get on google and check for one. Most FPS games have one for running a server. If and when you find it run it, then ctrl alt del into task manager and right click on the .exe file and set the affinity to just one core, then start the game and join your server.
I could be wrong though, I'm not POSITIVE that CSS will have a server program.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Check your start menu for a program That will be called "independent server" or something along those lines, if you don't see one, check your program files, if you STILL don't find something like that, then get on google and check for one. Most FPS games have one for running a server. If and when you find it run it, then ctrl alt del into task manager and right click on the .exe file and set the affinity to just one core, then start the game and join your server.
> I could be wrong though, I'm not POSITIVE that CSS will have a server program.



wait but its a lan server like i create it in css

and its even when i just join a server (any) 


EDIT: no find for that file/program


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, what I was speaking of was for a LAN Server, but unfortunately I couldn't find anything useful on google (only dedicated online servers)
There might not be a program like this for CSS, which is shocking considering how amazingly popular it is.
Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yes, what I was speaking of was for a LAN Server, but unfortunately I couldn't find anything useful on google (only dedicated online servers)
> There might not be a program like this for CSS, which is shocking considering how amazingly popular it is.
> Sorry I couldn't help more.



well average in most servers playing with 10 ppl is around 60-70 lowest 30-40 highest 100-150

ill just play with it


----------



## suraswami (Jul 13, 2008)

I didn't fully read the post, but did you try on another server?  Is it the same there too?

CSS - don't think it will scale well with the number of CPU's.  X3 is slower than the X2 you have in CSS.


----------



## MadClown (Jul 13, 2008)

I did 64 bots with a 3000+ 1.8ghz, so 32 should be nothing on that cpu


----------



## Darknova (Jul 13, 2008)

OzzmanFloyd120 said:


> Yes, what I was speaking of was for a LAN Server, but unfortunately I couldn't find anything useful on google (only dedicated online servers)
> There might not be a program like this for CSS, which is shocking considering how amazingly popular it is.
> Sorry I couldn't help more.



CSS doesn't have a seperate server program for hosting servers via the game. There is dedicated server, but that isn't used by the game.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> im not really sure what you mean by that.
> 
> 
> you mean 60C on idle? ive overclocked it to 3.2 and it stays 40/30s on idle... AUX gets REAL high though
> ...



He means 60C under full load. Try using OCCT to test you stability. Leave it run for at least a few hours (perhaps while you sleep). If it doesn't error out after 4 or 5 hours you should be fine. You also have to realize that OCing the cpu OC's the ram.


----------



## spud107 (Jul 13, 2008)

3.5gb ram? would that be running in single channel?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 13, 2008)

spud107 said:


> 3.5gb ram? would that be running in single channel?



Even still, it wouldn't cause that much lag at all. S754 systems (single channel only) can run CSS with that many bots and no lag with a good gfx card and a little OCing.

My bets are on an unstable cpu clock.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Even still, it wouldn't cause that much lag at all. S754 systems (single channel only) can run CSS with that many bots and no lag with a good gfx card and a little OCing.
> 
> My bets are on an unstable cpu clock.



wrong. i underclocked it to regular spec.. its still horrid, i lost all faith in amd.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

U mean this one jinho?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103254

If that's correct your board doesn't support it.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

i flashed the bios though..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 14, 2008)

Which revision? 18? 
http://www.abit.com.tw/cpu-support-list/mb/nv_nforce630a_an-m2.htm


Try out bios 19?
http://file.abit.com.tw/pub/download/bios/anm2//m628b19.zip


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> wrong. i underclocked it to regular spec.. its still horrid, i lost all faith in amd.



Well then your problem lies elsewhere. When's the last time you did a clean install of Windows? Sometimes it just gets too gunked up.


----------



## Darknova (Jul 14, 2008)

jinho11104 said:


> wrong. i underclocked it to regular spec.. its still horrid, i lost all faith in amd.



I have old 939 single core stuff that works perfectly. It's not AMDs fault, there is an underlying fault in your PC somewhere.

Take Wile Es advice.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 14, 2008)

I get 14 FPS with 32 bots and with 16 bots I get 60-90 FPS, so it's not just you


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 14, 2008)

spud107 said:


> 3.5gb ram? would that be running in single channel?



he's probably using a 32bit OS and just listed what he saw


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> I get 14 FPS with 32 bots and with 16 bots I get 60-90 FPS, so it's not just you



Yeah, but he has an 8800GT, not an 8600. That will make a huge difference.

I still say it's a software problem, not hardware.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 14, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Yeah, but he has an 8800GT, not an 8600. That will make a huge difference.



true, but I think it has more to do with the additional bot AI, and I think that's why we see such a large drop in FPS


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> true, but I think it has more to do with the additional bot AI, and I think that's why we see such a large drop in FPS



Don't forget that more players on screen also means more to render, and therefore more work for the card.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 14, 2008)

ok, I just tried it again on all low at 1024x768

32 bots = 15FPS

16 bots = 53+

so I still think it's more to do with the CPU then GPU


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2008)

TrainingDummy said:


> ok, I just tried it again on all low at 1024x768
> 
> 32 bots = 15FPS
> 
> ...



Well considering other members of this forum have run 32bots comfortably with lesser cpus, I'd be inclined to disagree his cpu is the problem.


----------



## TrainingDummy (Jul 14, 2008)

fair enough, majority rule


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 14, 2008)

Are you running Dual Core Optimizer?


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

DonInKansas said:


> Are you running Dual Core Optimizer?



i think vista has the optimizer


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 14, 2008)

Well damn.  I just installed Vista today and DCO was one of the first things I installed when it was up and running.


----------



## jinho11104 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i get this weird 1721 error

im wondering if chipset of mobo causes these problems too? i have the 610a... shud i just upgrade to a 790g and get myself like a used 8800gts g92?


edit: wrong thread lol ><


----------

